# Bob sikes help



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive got a few questions about fishing from bob sikes so sorry about all of them.

How and where on the bridge is the best for big reds.

Ive been using live shrimp and ive been catching mainly trash fish with the occasional decent fish but what the best way to present the shrimp for spanish,reds, and trout ect...

Ive been getting some big bites and it snaps the 17 pound line almost immediately do you have any ideas what it is and the best way to keep it from snapping.should i put heavier leader or line.

What is the best area in your opinion on the bridge.

If im using live pinfish how should i hook it and rig it.

Sorry about all the questions and any other information would be appreciated.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

sounds like you getting the shark bite. if your going at night use about 3 ft of decent steel leader. i saw some people hooking up pretty good on reds couple of weeks ago on tiny mullet. hook through the nose and freeline. they were about 1/3 of the way down the bridge fishing out into the water bayside. you will prob get some bull trout this way too i imagine. they were actually after the smaller blacktip sharks. but getting some out of slot reds.

Just curious, why big reds? i would just use a dead/live shrimp on a carolina and you can catch slots if your patient.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Because of all the little bait shredders around Bob Sikes, I have NEVER liked using shrimp when fishing there. I always use live pinfish, very small finger mullet, bull minnows or L-Y's. You may get fewer bites but the ones you get will be keeper fish (for the most part.)


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

leeroy87 said:


> sounds like you getting the shark bite. if your going at night use about 3 ft of decent steel leader. i saw some people hooking up pretty good on reds couple of weeks ago on tiny mullet. hook through the nose and freeline. they were about 1/3 of the way down the bridge fishing out into the water bayside. you will prob get some bull trout this way too i imagine. they were actually after the smaller blacktip sharks. but getting some out of slot reds.
> 
> Just curious, why big reds? i would just use a dead/live shrimp on a carolina and you can catch slots if your patient.


Thanks for thethe advice..i had a feeling it was sharks but i was also thinking mackeral.
i mainly fish for fun and not to keep fish so i like a big fight.


----------

